# Property in Castleknock (Laurel Lodge) area



## WarrenBuffet (9 Jun 2005)

Hi,

Its been a while since i have posted on AAM, dont think i have since the old website....(although i would probably have been more of a lurker rather than a regular poster!) But I have to say i really like the feel of the new one....very user friendly. 

Getting down to business, I was hoping I could get some help with this issue - i am trying to suss out the Castleknock area....to be more precise the part of Castleknock (Laurel Lodge area) on the opposite side of the M50 from Phoenix Park, (close to the Castleknock / Blanchardstown Arrow station). My budget is <€381k

What is the area like, or more specifically is it a "nice" area to live in, i.e. neighbours, amenities....

What is the rental potential like? From my investigations (Daft etc.) it seems to be quite healthy and relatively easy to rent in?

How reliable is the Arrow? How crowded is it in the morning?

What are the pros and cons of the area? I have to say i really like it so far, been very impressed by the area. Its out of town, which i like, but still seems to be pretty accessible to the city centre.

Thanks for any help,
WB


----------



## Gerard Mulca (13 Jun 2005)

Traffic in the area is very bad in morning from 7.15 to 9.15. Also train is like the calcutta express. I have had experience of not getting on train in Castleknock. Should be ok when schools are off


----------



## Glenbhoy (28 Jun 2005)

I take the train from the next stop in towards town, and the train is totally packed by there.  However there are plenty of buses which run very frequently and take approx. 20/25 mins from the top of the Navan Rd (ie. Ashtown Gate) into town.


----------



## DONALD TRUMP (28 Jun 2005)

Hi
I live in Laurel Lodge and also own an investment property for the last ten years in this area, it has never been empty.It is very hard to buy a house in this area under 385k, at the moment i only know of three houses for sale in this area.
At peak times trains are packed, but you can still get on them,rumour has it that a new service might be running from clonsilla station in the near furture.
  Locatin is brilliant,near city centre, M50, Blanch and Liffey Valley Shopping centre, navan rd, road to the west and Airport, traffic is easier when schools are off, outside peak times , week ends, night times, there are great schools, walks and pubs.


----------



## Purple (29 Jun 2005)

I used to live in the area and now rent out a house in it (empty at the moment as it's being done up, if you're interested  ). Donald T is right, the location is great and the amenities are excellent. I found the area very nice to live in and never had any trouble though I moved out five years ago.


----------



## Oracle24 (30 Jun 2005)

I lived in Riverwood (at the back of Laurel Lodge) for 5 years. Area is great but public transportation is dreadful. Also lots of congestion as local roads in Castleknock & Blanchardstown village cannot cope with the volume of traffic caused by huge development in the area. Transporation, transporation, transportation.....


----------

